# Yikes....zoom zoom indeed MPBs come of age



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

and eight active processing threads......

What a treat. 

Just figuring on what to take to Australia with me and I sold my 17"core duo 2.66 unibody which with 8 gigs of RAM and an SSD was more than adequate for my purpose and long battery life. Will take a 2.26 Unibody as a back up and for the very long flights ( insane battery life - I can squeeze out 14 hours reading )

Nicely fast all the time.

I put the same drive from the 2.66 with the 6g interface and got the results above.
Said hey with RAM so cheap now lets try 16 and what a sweet machine it is..

Hi rez screen 1680x1050 gives me almost the same workspace as the 17's in a lighter frame and I get to keep my SD card slot which I like for travelling.

*ANYONE with a 2011 MacBook Pro should consider and SSD 6g and 16 gigs - value for money is really there now.*
As low as $577 for the set and many are putting a second larger hard drive in the optical bay,

I'm also going to test the new 750 Momentus XT over the next while - with its 8 GB cache the boot times are not far off the SSD but gives speed and space in a single drive for less.

SSD certainly has arrived now big time....all three high end towers went out today with SSD boot and one client with a 3.33 came back and put two in getting 550 mps sustained 

Be interested in how many have switched or are considering it.
I find it does make me keep the space trimmed - good reason to end those travel photos.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Some stuff for me to dream about perhaps lol! 16GB of ram.. wow... thats more than my first computers hard drive held! Or my first iPod... And I think I may wait till the summer to get an SSD. A 1 TB SSD would be really sweet; though costly!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well in theory you can do a 1 TB rig in a MacBook Pro for less than a $1000 and insane drive speeds.

Really for a pro user $800 or so to get the ram and 240 6g drive on a $2500 machine is not a lot to spend as the results are overwhelming.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Fair enough. But I think I'll be more than happy with my machine once it comes for a while without modding it at all. 

Though I must admit that the prospect of an ssd looks mighty tempting. My only problem is that I have about 4-500gb of stuff now. And iPhoto and iTunes libraries will only balloon!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

750 xt then


----------

